# Life Like Collector guide



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

A couple of years ago I recall there was a Life Like guide similar to the Tyco and Tomy one. Anyone else remember it or how to locate it?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd like to find one also. I've never seen a Life-Like guide. Did it have all the earlier versions from Cox, Darda, Rokar etc?

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*lifelike*

check out on ebay type in lifelike color guide book


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the site to purchase the life like Colectors book, he also has books on Atlas, and Marchom

http://www.slotcarsite.net/


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

I checked the above site, no Life Like guides.


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

No luck here either.


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> check out on ebay type in lifelike color guide book


No luck there either.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

There has never been a Lifelike guide like the one you have seen for Tyco and Tomy. Chris Lukasiewicz recently put out books for Marchon, Atlas and another which contains 10 "smaller" brands, including Rokar and Micro Scalextric.

The 10 brand book also has the Mattel cars released after the Tyco supplement by Dan Esposito.

But there has been no picture book for Lifelike. The best reference you can get is the "checklist" book produced by Alan Strang which has just about every brand listed.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Amazon might actually be a good place to look for guides. many more book people list there than anywhere else.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

OK .Here it is.Bob Molta,Slot car central,AKA Tubtrack on ebay has them for sale.They have cox,amrac,lifelike,darda and others.
Tom Stumpf


----------

